# Looking for Quilt Frame plans



## PaBull

I have a (dear and fantastic) wife that is a fanatic quilter. And just like me and some of you, she is going back to doing some work the old way. We start using more our hand tools, saws, hand planes, etc. My wife is looking to do some hand stitch quilting. There are some different ways to mount the quilt to do this. One way is to hang a frame from the ceiling. This seem a little destructive to the house and you are stuck in one spot. The other problem is that we have ceiling lights that would be covered up by the quilt if we were to raise it up to get it out of the way.








Sorry, this is not the best picture. But this is what I came up with after googling "ceiling quilt frame". 
So I like it better on stands, and I saw some folks use sawhorses to mount the frame on.








This to me is a little primitive and the legs of the horses will get in your way. The clamping method on these is simple c-clamps. I like the ratchet action better. So the rack I think I like best is this one.








Or this one.








OK, now here is what I am looking for, does anyone have plans for these, and or a smart way to make the ratchets? Other than that there is not a whole lot to these frames.

The frame needs to be able to hold a full size king quilt, so the total width needs to be about 110".

Thanks for help and input. It's all about keeping these quilters quilting, cutting up beautiful yards of fabric into small pieces so that they can sew it all back together again.


----------



## mafe

Sorry I cant help.
But it do sounds interesting, and like a wonderful way to relax on a quiet night.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## PaBull

Thanks Mads, always there to try to help. Thanks.

I think I relax better with a #4 bedrock on a piece of oak, although I do a little quilting at times to keep the wife company.

Be well, Pb.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings PaBull,

I believe I can help you with the quilting frame. I built 3 frames about 5 years ago…2 for customers, and one for my wife, who is also a quilter. Two of the frames are 8' long over-all, and will make a king size quilt, and the other one was smaller….about 6 ft.' (she didn't want to make big quilts). I ordered a Easy Build Quilt Frame Kit from a company called Hinterberg Designs in Hiawatha, Iowa. The starter kit contains all the parts you'll need for the frame….cogs (wheels), catches, and all the parts needed, except the wood to build it….you have to furnish that. I made 2 out of cherry, and my wifes' out of oak, all solid wood. Once I ordered the starter kit, I used it as a pattern to make the other two. If you don't have the starter kit, it'll be tough to get the parts right so they will work accordlingly if you decide to make more than one. You'll need to furnish the lumber, and purchase 3-- 1 1/4" conduit poles from the local hardware like Lowes, Home Depot, or your lumber yard. The frame will tilt up vertically for easier storage. Your quilt top can be adjusted for height and tilt, and can be positioned so your wife can work at it confortably. Here are some pixs of the ones I built:




































They are easy to build, and a fun project….If I can help you further, or you have questions, just shoot me a PM here on LJs. EDIT: I just looked up their price on the kit….WOW..$99.00…I bought mine for $40.00 back when…They have a web sight: [email protected]


----------



## PaBull

Rick, thanks for your help. My wife mentioned the Hinterberg frames. The 1 1/4 conduit makes a lot of sense.

And what is funny, is that she will be looking at a Hinterberg frame this morning listed on Craigslist. It is the 8' frame all made ready to go for $100. If she can get her hand on this one, I can duplicate it for a king size.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## Rick Dennington

PaBull,

You're quite welcome…...Boy…if your wife can pick one up on CL for $100, I'd sure go for it, if it's not all beat up or anything. It'll cost more than that to build one, especially in hardwoods. The 1 1/4" conduit comes about 10' long, so you can cut it to the size you need. If I can help any further, drop me a PM like I said, and do keep me posted…..I'd like to see it when she gets it, or you build one….. Later….. Rick.


----------



## mafe

Happy to see things happen.
Big smile my friend,
Mads


----------



## PaBull

Yes Mads, we bought a frame.
Yes Rick, it is a Hinterberg! It came with the basket and the light.
It needs some sanding and some finish.
It does not have the ratchet wheels for the tension, but my wife said that this system might give her a more accurate way to set the tension.
I might make new extension bars for it, so that my dear wife can some of those BIG king size quilts.

Thaks for your help.


----------



## mafe

Wauuu lucky you two, life is sweet once in a while.
Best thoughts to both of you,
Mads


----------



## PaBull

Everybody's happy now.


----------



## Rick Dennington

PaBull,

Alright…..you did good if you got it for $100. My wife looked at the pixs, and said you did good, too..lol.
She also liked the idea of having the light and basket to have all the "goodies" right at hand. From the pixs, it looks like the light and basket just slides along the bar, and you move it as needed…...neat….glad your wife is happy…..now you might get to make sawdust a little longer…..lol. Good score…....


----------



## mafe

Looking just wonderful, I look forward to see some photos when she starts the action.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

